# first Dragon scale wrap on blank



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Tried my first dragon scale wrap on a blank. proved to be a bit different than practicing on a wooden dowel rod. didn't spend too much time on it and did it free hand (just measured 1" spacing on the first wrap). I did two layers but opted to take off the second and roll with a single layer. 

please don't mind the clutter.


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

That looks sweet


----------



## Loruna (Aug 3, 2013)

Looks great.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

I like it!! nice job!


----------

